# Crisp county



## GA DAWG (Aug 20, 2005)

*Crisp/Turner county*

Anybody hunt in crisp.Just leased 480ac there.Any big bucks ever come out of this county?What would be the peak rut dates?


----------



## Harvester (Aug 20, 2005)

2nd week if i aint mistaking.  Most of my coworkers live there.  What part of the county?  It is a good buck county in my opinion just too many fields in some areas for me.  only hunting I've done there was mostly drives.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 20, 2005)

I dont know what part of the county its in.I do know its not far from 75.I hog hunted it last year.It was eat up with them.I just know it looked pretty deery.Its got 100ac of fields on it.4 in peanuts an 2 in cotton.We leased it fairly cheap.I guess we will give it a shot.You never know!


----------



## 308winchester (Aug 25, 2005)

*Hey*

i live in crisp co . and hunt here and surroundin counties . there is good caliber bucks but the population is not as abundant as say dooly / turner . i killed a nice 8pt last yr . probably should have past him up but ... he probably wouldve gone 120's . my buddy killed a ten that was well in the high 130 - 140 range . good luck . if i can help just yell . we're plantin plots now .


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 25, 2005)

We are coming down labor day weekend to plant.Let me know if you was to run across a good CHEAP camper in the area.Need one to leave at the lease and really dont want to pull mine down.


----------



## Browningbowhunter (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey man I live in crisp, what part are you hunting?  308 was right, there are some good bucks here but just not a lot of 'em.  I know some farmers with several connected fields and the woods inbetween them create some excellent funnels.  As far as any record bucks, dont think so.  A buddy of mine has worked at the late Harold Huey's taxidermy and has seen some nice ones come through.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 25, 2005)

Whats the little town right out of cordele?Arabi?It aint far from there.Dont even know what rd its own.


----------



## Browningbowhunter (Oct 4, 2005)

Dang man I live about 5 or 6 miles from Arabi right off of exit 97.  Some good lookin land throughout there.  Lemme know how the hunting goes.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 4, 2005)

Will do.Do you ever see any good bucks in the area.looks like some good hunting.I have coon hunted in the area and seems to be lots of them.


----------



## Browningbowhunter (Oct 5, 2005)

Last year during the rut I was out on the back porch and a massive buck chased a doe through a field about 40 or 50 yards from the house of the guy who owned the field.  It happened to quick to count points but I saw a lot of mass.  I usually see quite a few deer all along the roads in that area.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 5, 2005)

I figure it has to have some good bucks in the area!!!!!In the gon crisp is surrounded by red counties which is good.Its only a matter of time before crisp shows up.It dont look like to me that alot of folks hunt the county.


----------



## Browningbowhunter (Oct 8, 2005)

You wont hardly find a tract of huntable land with more than halfa dozen folks on it.  All the woods are scattered out between little communities and farmland.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2005)

Our club is right close to turner county.Whats going on in the area?I have to take some time off work.What will be the best dates?Our new club has lots of small bucks running around.So maybe a biggun or 2 is roaming around.


----------



## Buckshot2001 (Nov 16, 2005)

Anybody seeing anything. Fresh sign everywhere but no deer


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 16, 2005)

A nice 8pt was killed on our new club.Neck swelled very little.Hocks were not stained at all.Saw very few deer!This was last weekend.SCRAPES everywhere horned trees everywhere hog sign everywhere!!!!!It was warm and I'll be headed back thanksgiving.The buck was 16" inside with 18" main beams 4" bases.I took his jaw bone and had him aged only 2.5 yr old.I think our new club has plenty of potential!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 28, 2005)

I saw a huge buck on our club friday morning.He was in the middle of a peanut field at 8:30am.Caught me off guard and was already half way across it.To far for a shot.Still lots of freash scrapes and horned trees.Have seen no sign of chasing yet!I dont know if we will.Looks like its happening at night.Its still warm and we need some COLD weather.I dont think it has even frosted there yet!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2006)

Was at the club this weekend and killed a hog.Rabbit hunted killed 3 and coon hunted treed 3.Whew it was a great trip.Found a fresh shed already saturday.It scored 64".If hes still around next year I figure he will go 150".


----------

